# UK Intelligence and Security Commitee annual report 2010-2011



## mike_cos (Jul 16, 2011)

For those about Intel... Despite UBL dead, AQ is always the first threat for UK... the second? IRA (again)


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I'll have to dig into this when I get home.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 17, 2011)

Spit if you want I have Italian annual report.. but it's in italian language...


----------

